# Newbies car(drka-drka)



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Alrite everyone. just thought i would put sumthing up about me and my pug.

i live in Braemar which is in the hills near Aberdeen, and its not the cleanest place,lots of muddy tracks and grit so keeping my car clean is a fair mission.

me at the ecosse open day

















the car in the Best Euro Show and Shine comp at Max power Crail

















okay another thing i want to ask iv just been cleaning my car with megs stuff from halfords and stuff, but i had seen people with huge tubs of megs products and some weird megs products i have never heard of.

Where do you get this stuff from and is there a site or somthing that tells you whet each product does???


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

The stuff your on about is the Megs professional range. Places to get it from are places like www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

In fact if you don't know about the megs stuff then there's probably a lot of other stuff you've never heard of either. Go to forum home, then scroll down to the approved traders. You'll be like a kid in a sweet shop. :thumb:


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Forgot to say...welcome to DW 

Have a look at the sticky posts at the top of each forum which are very useful.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

cheers.

i have noticed a few brands iv never heard of so i think my wages mite disapear soon


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

drka-drka said:


> cheers.
> 
> i have noticed a few brands iv never heard of so i think my wages mite disapear soon


Gauranteed. My pockets never been so empty.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dunno why ur as tight as two coats a varnish! lol


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome mate plenty of guys from Aberdeen on here, if i was you i would check out www.polishedbliss.co.uk they are based in kintore and can deliver very quickly, also have a great range of products.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

cheers will have to hav look at them


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw your car in Braemar a few weeks ago. Well it could have been months actually....

I guessing it was at your house. Looked nice! I like the understated style! :thumb:


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^^^^lol what was i doing or was it just the car???

what u drive??


----------

